# como reparar lines de retrazo en tv crt sony



## yaasurs (Jul 13, 2011)

saludos,
tengo un tv crt sony, el problema es que cuando se enciende, al principio todo bien, pero despues se vuelve la pantalla asi:





http://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz306/yaasurs/tv/Foto0110.jpg
el audio se escucha, pero la pantalla se ve asi, segun he investigado se llama lineas de retrazo. me gustaria repararlo personalmente y asi ahorrarme $, tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica, asi que si me podrian explicar lo que puedo hacer se los agradeceria mucho.

aqui estan unas fotos de como es por dentro el aparato.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 13, 2011)

je je je no creas que es asi de facil, porque crees que el tecnico te cobra??? por solo cobrarte?? no! por que estudio, conoce el TV, tiene herramients etc etc , piensa asi cuando te enfermes "curate tu mismo" no le pagues a un medico, total como es algo tan sencillo, chauuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

Aplausos para fede.................
Siempre el que se cree vivo luego incendia el TV y lo lleba al técnico, par que haga el milagro de revivrlo cuano lo asesino el propio usuario y una falla que por una suma adecuada de dinero hubiera dejado el TV funcionando ahora esta mortamente herido, por la gracia de querer ahorrarse unos pesos............

Lo barato sale caro, en otro link hay un usuario que solo tenia que cambiarle los parlantes al TV y ahora volo la fuente y no enciend nada y es un modelo bastante complicadito.

En otro hilo otro forista intento hacer una salida para auricular, el aparato termino en la basura....

En el foor hay toneladas de ejemplos que pos pequeñeces terminaron dañndo gravemente la unidad

Noo por tener un tester y sbare medir un par de R se esta en condiciones de meter mano en un TV

Hay lugares donde pones el testr para medir una norml tensión de unos 110-135V(según modelo) y volas el TV y el tester al mismo tiempo......

Tal vez vos pensas que el técnioc leyo igual que vos por ahi...... y como vos pensas eso si el leyo por ahi... vos tambien lo podes arregalr.....


Esso motvo en una zona muy concurrida que un técnico puso un cartel se arrelgla esto y aquello....... y también todo lo que su marido y su hijos rompen/destruyen........


----------

